# Civil partner in UK can he come to spain!



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys my Civil partner in the UK has indefinite leave to remain in the UK and rather than wait for his passport we want to make the move now! I will have no problem getting a job and neither will he but can we both apply for the residencia card? I cannot find any information on the Spanish embassy website



thanks


Neil


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pls explain the situation more clearly. What nationality are you both? 

Without bursting any balloons why do you think you will have no problems finding a job? (Everybody else has!) 

Welcome and I am sure we will be able to assist


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Pls explain the situation more clearly. What nationality are you both?
> 
> Without bursting any balloons why do you think you will have no problems finding a job? (Everybody else has!)
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hillgate69 said:


> SteveHall said:
> 
> 
> > Pls explain the situation more clearly. What nationality are you both?
> ...


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> hillgate69 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me if I'm wrong, but if your partner is from anywhere other that an EU country, wont he need a sponsor? even if he does have leave to stay in the UK. You also mentioned your partner doesnt want to wait for his passport??? to travel into Spain, its essential to have that with him or he cant go anywhere at all??? or have I got all this totally wrong?? I apologise if I have
> ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

This is becoming clearer - he will NOT be able to get a Spanish passport. I can't and have lived here 8 years. If he is non-EU he will need a sponsor ...... and the chances of him getting one and then getting through the immigration hoops is minimal. Spain has almost 18% unemployment and the smart money is that hitting 30% before the tide turns. The government this week said (proudly!) "We will not let it get to 5 million"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spain are currently PAYING (yes!) legal immigrants to return so they are hardly likely to welcome new ones with open arms. 

He should make contact with the SPANISH Embassy in the UK for definitive information but unless I am missing something blindingly obvious I do not see how this will work. Sorry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hillgate69 said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jo thanks for your reply, under EU law myself and Andrew are civil partners (i.e both men but married ones!) I know he can come to spain with me theres no question about that as he has indef leave to remain in his South African passport and we dont really want to pay the home office £720 for a naturalisation service for a UK passport when he could get a Spanish one for much less, I am just not sure that he could get a residencia card and be able to work in Spain with me! im not clear whether he can have a spanish residencia and UK visa t the same time, of course if we ask the home office they say he can live in Spain but must then apply for a passport there im soooo confused myself lol
> ...


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> hillgate69 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaahh, gotcha!! So he's the same as a wife then (to all intents and purposes)... sorry, no offence meant, but I'm blonde and dumn so its easier if I think in old fashioned terms LOL... after all that.... i dont know the answer LOL. My thoughts would be that he would get a residencia under your name???.... actually the more I think about it the more complicated it seems AAAGGGHH!
> ...


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> This is becoming clearer - he will NOT be able to get a Spanish passport. I can't and have lived here 8 years. If he is non-EU he will need a sponsor ...... and the chances of him getting one and then getting through the immigration hoops is minimal. Spain has almost 18% unemployment and the smart money is that hitting 30% before the tide turns. The government this week said (proudly!) "We will not let it get to 5 million"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spain are currently PAYING (yes!) legal immigrants to return so they are hardly likely to welcome new ones with open arms.
> 
> He should make contact with the SPANISH Embassy in the UK for definitive information but unless I am missing something blindingly obvious I do not see how this will work. Sorry.


Hi Steve 


thanks for your info, I have just confirmed that he is in fact allowed to reside with me in any EU country. he will be allowed to apply for a Spanish passport after 2 years as he is "married" to a EU citizen. but can apply with me on the day we arrive fro residencia card which will allow him to work without the need of a sponsor.

thanks for the info


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, good luck then. I HOPE it's as simple as you make it sound but.......

Os deseo mucha suerte


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hillgate69 said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > thanks JO
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unlike the U.K. which allows only Civil Partnerships, same-sex marriage is legal in Spain. It's amazing how liberal Spain has become, considering its fascist past.
If you encounter any problems, feel free to pm me as (until after the end of July when I'm never doing ANYTHING again apart from lazing about) I do the occasional spot of work in the equality/diversity law field and can put you in touch with various organisations that can give you advice and cut through the red tape. I'll be attending a seminar in London at the end of June and can speak to leading lawyers who specialise in this sort of case.


----------

